
“Anti-Solar Panel” Could Generate Power from Darkness - vinnyglennon
https://oilprice.com/Alternative-Energy/Solar-Energy/This-Anti-Solar-Panel-Could-Generate-Power-From-Darkness.html
======
technicalbard
Generating power from very small temperature differences (2-3 degrees) with
require gigantic surface areas to move energy. 25 mW/m2 is a TINY flux rate,
and they are talking about how to get it to 0.5 W/m2? Need a bigger
temperature difference...

